# Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Februar 2010)

*Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]


----------



## _Snaker_ (26. Februar 2010)

*Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]*

Die Kapuzenjacke ist sehr preiswert, landet bei der nächsten 3dsupply bestellung vll. im Warenkorb


----------



## Xel'Naga (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]*

Die preise sind aber mächtig gefallen, da sieht man mal wieder wie hoch die Gewinne von Produkten sind


----------



## Iceananas (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]*

Underdresst but Overclocked hört sich gut an xD


----------



## push@max (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]*



LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Die preise sind aber mächtig gefallen, da sieht man mal wieder wie hoch die Gewinne von Produkten sind



Ich habe mir gerade ebenfalls das selbe gedacht. 

Selbst mit den Preisen springt noch bestimmt etwas ab.


----------



## Lower (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]*

Haha hab mir mal die T-Shirts auf der Website angeguckt, das geilste ist immer noch "the sun is trying to kill me" haha hat mir den Abend versüßt  ^^


----------



## Curry (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,50 Euro, T-Shirt UNDER dressed but OVER clocked für 5 Euro kaufen [Anzeige]*

Ich glaube da sollte man mal zugreifen...
2,50€ für das PCGH T-Shirt is echt ein Super Preis


----------

